# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Një 12 vjeçare nga Jemeni vdes gjatë lindjes

## prenceedi

Nje vajze 12 vjecare nga Jemeni vdes gjat lindjes .
Vajza ish martuar nje vit me pare me detyrim nga prinderit me nje burre shume here me te madh se vetja,kjo sepse familja e vajzes kish probleme financiare dhe i ati i vajzes vuante nga veshkat.........
Martesa te tilla me detyrim ne Jemen jane te zakonshme
Psh: Para nje viti nje vajze 8 vjecare mori dvorcin........Ajo hodhi ne gjyq te atin i cili e kish detyruar te marohej me nje burre 20 vjec me te madh.........

*Kur do behen njerez keta kafshet*

----------


## r'posa

http://sud.france3.fr/info/languedoc...-57107005.html

15 vite burgim per Prindrit e nje vajze franceze !

o9.o9.2oo9

Babai doli përpara Audiences Herault, akuzohet se ka ngulfatur fëmijën e tij 21 muaj 
Melanijën, e vdekur në 9 shkurt 2006 në një dhomë hoteli Balaruc-les-Bains. 
Babai i vogëlushës akuzohet se ka ngulfatur të bijën e tij. Verdikti i gjykatës ra sonte ne orën 2o :i hutuar: o, dhe dënimi për të është : 
15 vite burgim për babain ! Dhe 4 vite burgim për nënën, për të mos denoncuar abuzimet e shpeshta nga të dy ndaj fëmijës.




> *Kur do behen njerez keta kafshet*

----------


## MIRIAM

> http://sud.france3.fr/info/languedoc...-57107005.html
> 
> 15 vite burgim per Prindrit e nje vajze franceze !
> 
> o9.o9.2oo9
> 
> Babai doli përpara Audiences Herault, akuzohet se ka ngulfatur fëmijën e tij 21 muaj 
> Melanijën, e vdekur në 9 shkurt 2006 në një dhomë hoteli Balaruc-les-Bains. 
> Babai i vogëlushës akuzohet se ka ngulfatur të bijën e tij. Verdikti i gjykatës ra sonte ne orën 2oo, dhe dënimi për të është : 
> 15 vite burgim për babain ! Dhe 4 vite burgim për nënën, për të mos denoncuar abuzimet e shpeshta nga të dy ndaj fëmijës.


Mire ja bane r posa , :Lulja3: ,vrasja e nje femije eshte mekat kurse martesa e vajzave te vogla nuk eshte ,sepse per kete na udhezon kurani i madheruar,Allahu e din ma se miri ,ai nuk udhezon gjera qe jane te keqija per njerezimin.

----------


## r'posa

> Mire ja bane r posa ,,vrasja e nje femije eshte mekat kurse martesa e vajzave te vogla nuk eshte ,sepse per kete na udhezon kurani i madheruar,Allahu e din ma se miri ,ai nuk udhezon gjera qe jane te keqija per njerezimin.


Mos ja fut kot. Edhe pse tema eshte krejtesisht paragjykuese, pa burime dhe totalisht anti-islame,... autori nuk ka harruar te cek, se ky rast eshte i izoluar dhe eshte ber per arsye ekonomike. Askush nuk tha qe eshte ber ne emer te fejës, apo që feja urdhëron martesën ne moshë kaq të re ! A urdheron feja krishtere qe vajzat ti vrasin ne moshen dy vjecare ? Sipas postimit tend, un lirisht mund te konkludoj që po ! Sepse raste te tilla jan te shpeshta ne francë ! Rasti i fundit ishte kur dy prindërit kishin ngrir tre femijet e tyre nga "fuqia" që ata kishin ndier ndaj atyre. Pse i autorizoi kisha per krime te tilla ?

----------


## mia@

Cfare moshe kishte ajo nena qe vrau femijen?

----------


## Homer

> http://sud.france3.fr/info/languedoc...-57107005.html
> 
> 15 vite burgim per Prindrit e nje vajze franceze !


E çuditshme si nuk e deno kyt martesen pedofilore neper shtete islamike ( normal ) por sjedh nje artikull krejt ndryshe per ti dhan drejtim tjeter Temes ... 

*Preencedi* nuk ke nevoj me shku aq larg me kerku kshu fenomenesh ... Maqedonin ktu afer e kemi  :sarkastik:

----------


## r'posa

> Cfare moshe kishte ajo nena qe vrau femijen?


Nuk thuhet gje per moshen e nenes.

----------


## *suada*

O Zot i madh cfare nuk po degjojme dhe lexojme.

Kafsha kafshe ngelet......nje vret te bijen, nje tjeter marton femijen qe me pelena....
Injoranca ska kufi. Mjere keta femije.

----------


## mia@

> Nuk thuhet gje per moshen e nenes.


Epo mendoj se ka shume rendesi. Nuk mund te gjykohet njesoj nje nene 12 vjecare me nje 24 vjecare.

----------


## r'posa

> E çuditshme si nuk e deno kyt martesen pedofilore neper shtete islamike ( normal ) por sjedh nje artikull krejt ndryshe per ti dhan drejtim tjeter Temes ... 
> 
> *Preencedi* nuk ke nevoj me shku aq larg me kerku kshu fenomenesh ... Maqedonin ktu afer e kemi


Artikullin e sjella per qellim, qe Preencedi te kuptoj qe njerez te pamoralshem dhe te pa shpirt, jetojn ne katër anet e botës ! Jo çdo kush qe lind ne nje besim, eshte doemos besimtar ! Po te kishin qen te gjithe besimtar te ndershem, nuk do kishte sot kaq shume vrasje e malltretime familjare. Preenecedi i akuzoi jemenet si "Kafshë që s'bëhen njerëz", e ti thua shiqo shqiptaret nga Maqedonia ? Cfar i bie kjo ? Që shqiptarët jan kafshë që s'arrijn te bëhen njerez ? Kështu mendon ti ?

----------


## r'posa

> Epo mendoj se ka shume rendesi. Nuk mund te gjykohet njesoj nje nene 12 vjecare me nje 24 vjecare.



Dakord, cila paska me shume te drejt per te vrar bijën e saj sipas teje ? Ajo qe ka 12 apo ajo 24 ? Me befasove tani,

----------


## mia@

> Dakord, cila paska me shume te drejt per te vrar bijën e saj sipas teje ? Ajo qe ka 12 apo ajo 24 ? Me befasove tani,


Nuk ka te drejte asnjera, por e para quhet minorene, dhe nuk denohet njesoj si ajo tjetra. Mbase per ty nuk ka ndryshim, por per mua e para eshte nje femije qe ben femije, e paafte fizikisht, psikologjikisht e menderisht  per te krijuar nje familje, e jo me per te sjelle femije ne jete.

----------


## Homer

> Artikullin e sjella per qellim, qe Preencedi te kuptoj qe njerez te pamoralshem dhe te pa shpirt, jetojn ne katër anet e botës ! J*o çdo kush qe lind ne nje besim, eshte doemos besimtar !* Po te kishin qen te gjithe besimtar te ndershem, nuk do kishte sot kaq shume vrasje e malltretime familjare. Preenecedi i akuzoi jemenet si "Kafshë që s'bëhen njerëz", e ti thua shiqo *shqiptaret nga Maqedonia ? Cfar i bie kjo ? Që shqiptarët jan kafshë që s'arrijn te bëhen njerez ? Kështu mendon ti ?*


*R'posa* kot me t'pyt mos je avokati i gjith shteteve islamike ne bote ?! 
Je i pari me u dal zot ktyre vendeve primitive, ku ndodhin fenomene te panumerta inhumane nga pikpamja e nje njeriu te civilizum.

Kam nje pytje per ty meqe ke gjithmon pergjigjen ne maje t'gojes sa her qe flitet per shtete islamke:
*A e denojne me ligje shtetet islamike martesen me te mitura ( pedofiline )  ???
Nqs i denojne, çfare ligji i kap pedofilat ne kto shtete ???*

Sa per shqiptaret e Maqedonis qe bajne kshu martesash, i quaj clona arabie.  :buzeqeshje: 

Po dal pak jasht-teme por desha t'ju tregoj dhe nje rast tjeter te nje islamiku indonesian 44 vjeçar qe ka martu nje 12 vjeçare, linku *Ketu*:

----------


## prenceedi

> Mos ja fut kot. Edhe pse tema eshte krejtesisht paragjykuese, pa burime dhe totalisht anti-islame,... autori nuk ka harruar te cek, se ky rast eshte i izoluar dhe eshte ber per arsye ekonomike. Askush nuk tha qe eshte ber ne emer te fejës, apo që feja urdhëron martesën ne moshë kaq të re ! A urdheron feja krishtere qe vajzat ti vrasin ne moshen dy vjecare ? Sipas postimit tend, un lirisht mund te konkludoj që po ! Sepse raste te tilla jan te shpeshta ne francë ! Rasti i fundit ishte kur dy prindërit kishin ngrir tre femijet e tyre nga "fuqia" që ata kishin ndier ndaj atyre. Pse i autorizoi kisha per krime te tilla ?


1-tema nuk ka asnje qellim anti-islam sic kerkoni ta paraqisni ju *i nderuar*
   sepse edhe burimi nga ku eshte mare nuk percakton kujt besimi i perket kjo vajza.........(burimi eshte zougla.gr) mund ta lexosh po te duash
2-po eshte e vertete se rasti i siperpermendur i referohet arsyeve ekonomike, por pak me poshte do te lexosh se:


> Martesa te tilla me detyrim ne Jemen jane te zakonshme


   keshtu qe mos u mundo ta mbulosh m.utin me sh.urre...
se te gjithe derrat nje turi kane
3-nuk eshte faji im qe ju i pari i dhate ngjyrim fetar temes.......perse ju _djek atehere_

----------


## the admiral

me duket e cuditshme qe hapen kaq shume tema qe trajtojne ngjarje inhumane te cilat nodhin ne vende arabe. qellimi i vetem eshte denigrimi i fese islame (ai qe e mohon kete, nuk eshte gje tjeter vec nje hipokrit). doni te lidhni cdo gje me fene...

sipas "U.S. Department of Justice" ne shtetet e bashkuara cdo 2 minuta perdhunohet ne grua.
si do iu dukej nese edhe nje gje e tille te lidhej me fene e krishtere, meqe amerika eshte vend i krishtere??? do ju dukej e drejte ti vihej faji bibles per keto ngjarje???

mendoj se eshte e gabuar qe te gjitha gjerat negative qe ndodhin ne bote, te lidhen me fene (cila do ajo qofte).

----------


## *suada*

> *R'posa* kot me t'pyt mos je avokati i gjith shteteve islamike ne bote ?! 
> Je i pari me u dal zot ktyre vendeve primitive, ku ndodhin fenomene te panumerta inhumane nga pikpamja e nje njeriu te civilizum.
> 
> Kam nje pytje per ty meqe ke gjithmon pergjigjen ne maje t'gojes sa her qe flitet per shtete islamke:
> *A e denojne me ligje shtetet islamike martesen me te mitura ( pedofiline )  ???
> Nqs i denojne, çfare ligji i kap pedofilat ne kto shtete ???*
> 
> Sa per shqiptaret e Maqedonis qe bajne kshu martesash, i quaj clona arabie. 
> 
> Po dal pak jasht-teme por desha t'ju tregoj dhe nje rast tjeter te nje islamiku indonesian 44 vjeçar qe ka martu nje 12 vjeçare, linku *Ketu*:


Skandal ky rasti.... Une se di, nuk arrij te kuptoj ku i con mushka keta. Vec kafshe jane.....

----------


## prenceedi

> qellimi i vetem eshte denigrimi i fese islame (ai qe e mohon kete, nuk eshte gje tjeter vec nje hipokrit). doni te lidhni cdo gje me fene...
> 
> sipas "U.S. Department of Justice" ne shtetet e bashkuara cdo 2 minuta perdhunohet ne grua.


kush po flet per gra ketu mor zoteri ............ketu po flitet per foshnja!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## r'posa

> *R'posa* kot me t'pyt mos je avokati i gjith shteteve islamike ne bote ?! 
> Je i pari me u dal zot ktyre vendeve primitive, ku ndodhin fenomene te panumerta inhumane nga pikpamja e nje njeriu te civilizum.
> 
> Kam nje pytje per ty meqe ke gjithmon pergjigjen ne maje t'gojes sa her qe flitet per shtete islamke:
> *A e denojne me ligje shtetet islamike martesen me te mitura ( pedofiline )  ???
> Nqs i denojne, çfare ligji i kap pedofilat ne kto shtete ???*
> 
> Sa per shqiptaret e Maqedonis qe bajne kshu martesash, i quaj clona arabie. : )
> 
> Po dal pak jasht-teme por desha t'ju tregoj dhe nje rast tjeter te nje islamiku indonesian 44 vjeçar qe ka martu nje 12 vjeçare, linku *Ketu*:


Oh-oh-oh Tash, jo tash me myte krejt lol,

Po si mos te behem avokat kurse ne te gjithe inondezin, ke zbuluar nje burr i cili eshte martuar me nje vajz te re, dhe ky lajm si duket paska dal ne mbar boten  :pa dhembe: 

Po ky dragueja, mos ishte edhe ky "musliman"  :me dylbi:  Me gjej me te keq se ky ! Dhe tani lejoja vetes per gjykime hamendse.



Sa i perket pyetjes tende, ne shtetet islamike abuzuesit qofshin Pedofila, Homo apo edhe Hetero te dhunshëm ndaj grave ne gjeneral,... kan dënimin Kapital ! *VDEKJËN !*

----------


## Homer

> Sa i perket pyetjes tende, ne shtetet islamike abuzuesit qofshin Pedofila, Homo apo edhe Hetero te dhunshëm ndaj grave ne gjeneral,... kan dënimin Kapital ! *VDEKJËN !*


Problemi eshte se ai Indonezjani 44 vjeçar qe ka martu at vajzen 12 vjeçare nuk denohet ne Indonezi ateher qe ne Europe e kalbin ne burg. =)
Ne indonezi ky pedofili "*is also the head of an Islamic boarding school*" =)

Meqe pedofilia denohet me denim kapital:

*Çfare quajne "pedofili" shtetet islamike ???*

*Poshte çfare moshe, martesa me nje femij çuhet pedofili ne kto shtete ???* 




> Po si mos te behem avokat kurse ne te gjithe inondezin, ke zbuluar nje burr i cili eshte martuar me nje vajz te re, dhe ky lajm si duket paska dal ne mbar boten


Mos ki merak se ne çdo postim do te sjell pedofila legal nga çdo vend islamik, kyt here lajmi vje nga kushrinjte tuj, afgan. =)

_Ketyre kushrinjve tuj do u japim dhe nga nje medalje qe te bahet Tema dhe ma terheqese. =)_

Pedofili i *Bronzit:*
Mohammed Fazal, *45 vjeç*, bashk me dy grate e tij. Majtas, _Majabin_ *12 vjeçe.*




Pedofili i *Argjendit:*
Faiz Mohammed, *40 vjeç*, gruja _Ghulam_, *11 vjeçe*.



Pedofili i *Arit:*
Said Mohammed, *55 vjeç*, qe merr per nuse te dyte _Roshan_, *11 vjeçe*. 





Linku *Top 3:* *Pedot e Afganistanit*







*To be continued ...*

----------


## Homer

E vura re qe 2 nga 3 Mohammedat afgan qe solla ne foto paskan te njejtin mbiemer ... shpresoj qe mos te ken martu mbesat e tyre ... 
Pedofili & Incest = Remix Taliban  :me dylbi:

----------

